# Job were doing now super high valted ceiling fun stuff



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

19 ' to the peak?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like you could use a few more picks on that scaff.:yes:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

About 29 feet from the ground.


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe could use a couple more picks we usually just move them around to adjust our height. Probably would be easier to have more or another scaffold.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Chad64 said:


> About 29 feet from the ground.


That's not possible. Those doors would be 12' tall. Standard door is 82". I think moores right.:whistling2:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's 54 inch board so from the ground to the peek it's 27 feet!


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes the vault itself is about 18-19 feet I was saying from the ground to peek


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

pretty high, thats where i say this ceiling would look amazing in knotty pine.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I see, the scaff is up on the loft.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bigger pain in the butt is the stairwell, setting up over it:yes:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes they haven't decided yet if there going wood on ceiling hope they do cause its a pain. They better figure it out soon we got the whole house ready to texture.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why is that guy in the blue shirt sittin on his ass ,,and layin down on the scaffold ?? Shouldn't he be working?.....:blink:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol!!! He was it was hot as hell up there!!! C'mon man!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....just messin man!!! 

Nasty room brother...Glad it's yours!:yes:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

?? lol I know brother! Wish it wasn't ours lol!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Why is that guy in the blue shirt sittin on his ass ,,and layin down on the scaffold ?? Shouldn't he be working?.....:blink:


That's how you would see me working on a high scaffold, I'm a chicken chit of heights


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's how you would see me working on a high scaffold, I'm a chicken chit of heights


same here..i'd be in my truck debating going somewhere else with the DWC. I can always play but i'm one guy card. 2buck would you do that high part for 136$:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> same here..i'd be in my truck debating going somewhere else with the DWC. I can always play but i'm one guy card. 2buck would you do that high part for 136$:yes:


How come you guys get 21 more bucks than us:furious:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

toronto rate, or more to send the wife after my brains splatter all over the floor


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

actually we're well paid for subs 9200 brd ft 1 high part 300 ft of bead 9 ft main pays 2400 gst inc, after material i'm swamped you should move here lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> toronto rate, or more to send the wife after my brains splatter all over the floor


We would of been double the rate for that ceiling, same for the one in your avatar, if the ceilings were knock down. Where we get burnt is on painted ceilings (London) they give 3 cents more, some only try to pay 2cents, on top of total square of house. You guys get x amount per sq if painted, works out to more $$$$$$$$ for you guys:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> We would of been double the rate for that ceiling, same for the one in your avatar, if the ceilings were knock down. Where we get burnt is on painted ceilings (London) they give 3 cents more, some only try to pay 2cents, on top of total square of house. You guys get x amount per sq if painted, works out to more $$$$$$$$ for you guys:thumbup:


I think it's 17 or 19 cents a square for painted


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> actually we're well paid for subs 9200 brd ft 1 high part 300 ft of bead 9 ft main pays 2400 gst inc, after material i'm swamped you should move here lol


We think about going back up your way (2bjr and I) Made over 100 k a year up there (each), doing the high rises. Down here they treat you like [email protected], like your a hour worker, not a piece worker. And to them the going rate is written in stone to them, the DWC don't budge.

Up your way, it was a free for all, their like how much will you do this job for, it was always above the going rate.

But on the other hand, your traffic sucks, I hated getting up at 5 in the morning to beat it:furious:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> We think about going back up your way (2bjr and I) Made over 100 k a year up there (each), doing the high rises. Down here they treat you like [email protected], like your a hour worker, not a piece worker. And to them the going rate is written in stone to them, the DWC don't budge.
> 
> Up your way, it was a free for all, their like how much will you do this job for, it was always above the going rate.
> 
> But on the other hand, your traffic sucks, I hated getting up at 5 in the morning to beat it:furious:


work east of t.o you get t.o rate and work is coming out of your azz i did a gravy house this week 7800 one small high partnot full days made 2000 easy money you guys would make a killing, i need a partner good and fast. btw i saw all your videos i enjoyed them a lot jr reminds me of me when i was young working with a lightning bolt up my azz now i;m slower more professional now but knock my footage in a week


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> work east of t.o you get t.o rate and work is coming out of your azz i did a gravy house this week 7800 one small high partnot full days made 2000 easy money you guys would make a killing, i need a partner good and fast. btw i saw all your videos i enjoyed them a lot jr reminds me of me when i was young working with a lightning bolt up my azz now i;m slower more professional now but knock my footage in a week


Biggest problem right now...... is 2bjr has a new woman............... again:blink:

So he don't want to go no where. I like staying in Hotels though, someone cleans up after me, sorta like marriage without the sexx:whistling2:

Will half to see what winter brings, b/c I fight with the DWC a lot, and I mean, a lot a lot

never know:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Chad64 said:


> View attachment 4740
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that No-Coat? if so tell Gazman how great it is, I can buy a roll in australia for the amazingly discusting price of $164.000 aud... unless someone else can help me to get one cheaper...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> is that No-Coat? if so tell Gazman how great it is, I can buy a roll in australia for the amazingly discusting price of $164.000 aud... unless someone else can help me to get one cheaper...



325 is $100 at Gyprock trade.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> 325 is $100 at Gyprock trade.


325 is rubbish, need the no-coat 450... http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10140


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Biggest problem right now...... is 2bjr has a new woman............... again:blink:
> 
> So he don't want to go no where. I like staying in Hotels though, someone cleans up after me, sorta like marriage without the sexx:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Tell 2bkjr to ditch the witch, come to australia and ill show him how to be a Drywall Plasterer, im going to Surfers Paradise to live on the beach gonna have all the best tools from canada, ill arange his room... http://http://youtu.be/iOsKE8_GkXI


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Intex have the ultraflex for $133.
http://www.intex.com.au/nocoat-corner-system.php


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Intex have the ultraflex for $133.
> http://www.intex.com.au/nocoat-corner-system.php


Cool intex has just inharated another great American Product into there name just like every other brand in australia, Why do they change the name of Canadian and American products down under


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is an Intex trick not an Aussie thing. If you get Tape Tech tools they have Intex stickers plastered all over them:furious:. I am not a fan of Intex they are thieves and rouges. 100% mark up on US retail prices, and they would not be paying retail.


----------

